# Drywall Identification



## refinisher (Jan 3, 2018)

Anyone know what this is? Never seen it before.


----------



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

*?*

Where did you see that ?


----------



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

*?*

Is it a fireproof board ?


----------

